# 10 pound block of Ghirardelli chocolate



## htc (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw this at the store for 19.99.  It seems like such a big block, I'm not sure if I should get it.  It's semisweet, seems like a pretty good deal for a good quality chocolate.  What do you think?


----------



## Kitty in Beautiful South (Jan 7, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> I saw this at the store for 19.99.  It seems like such a big block, I'm not sure if I should get it.  It's semisweet, seems like a pretty good deal for a good quality chocolate.  What do you think?



Are you still there?  Get movin'!  That's a real good buy and it wil keep.


----------



## pancake (Jan 7, 2005)

what are you waiting for  It's definately a good deal!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 7, 2005)

That's an incredble deal!  I'd grab 2 if I were you!    Let us know if you snag one!  By the way, what store were you at?


----------



## htc (Jan 7, 2005)

It's a Trader Joes.  Maybe I will get two. Though does it keep THAT long?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 7, 2005)

No, it does not.  Send that second hunk to me!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 7, 2005)

Reason number 1027 that I'm angry there aren't Trader Joe's around here!  :twisted:


----------



## mudbug (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think we have TJ's around here either, PA.  Maybe in the District.  Too far for me, even for a bargain hunk of chocolate.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 7, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I don't think we have TJ's around here either, PA.  Maybe in the District.  Too far for me, even for a bargain hunk of chocolate.



Especially with 2 hour traffic jams!
Hubby was supposed to be in DC this past week and I gave him a little list of things to pick up at Whole Foods btu his meetings were canceled last minute.  We are an impressive area, in terms of culture, politics (state capitol), variety of restaurants even, but when it comes grocery stores, it's very main stream and conservative!


----------



## htc (Jan 7, 2005)

I feel very fortunate that where I live, we have a lot of choices for grocries.  Trader Joes has a lot of good quality stuff,but I also try to buy  organic when possible and we have a local grocery chain that carrys organic meats/veggies at a reasonable. price.

Though we dont have a lot of cool specialty restaurants that I see them feature on foodtv.  I guess that's the trade off.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

For a little perspective on just how great a bargain this is...

I buy 1 kg. bricks (2.2 pounds) of E. Guittard chocolate for $31.00 US each.  Scharffen Berger is about the same price.

I would buy it in a heartbeat!

PS:  It will last a long, long time in a cool cabinet.


----------



## htc (Jan 9, 2005)

I went and picked up the 10 pound block of chocolate today. I found it interesting that the checkout girl made it a point to ask me if I knew this was semisweet chocolate.  She said that she had lots of people buy it thinking it was milk chocolate, then return it when they found out it was semisweet.

Now I've never sat and tasted semisweet and milk chocolate to see the difference, but isn't it pretty darn close? I figured they're both sweet, so I could use it interchangeably in recipes...


----------



## Audeo (Jan 15, 2005)

htc, semi-sweet and milk chocolates are slightly close in taste, but completely different animals.  I'll post a general description of the types of chocolate under a separate post for you to refer to so that you will know all the major creatures in the Chocolate Kingdom.


----------



## Dove (Jan 15, 2005)

*Not a good thread for a Diabetic who is a Choc-A-holic  (sp?)
I could eat all of that in three days or less...and then where would I be????  

*


----------



## runninduo (Jan 16, 2005)

I may have to check that out at TJ's.  It's a great deal since their "broken" blocks of semi-sweet chocolate are 3.49/lb.  I don't know where I'd keep a block so large, but man is it tempting.

I've also started using the Trader Joe's bittersweet and milk chocolate bars (I think they are marketed as Pound Plus bars).......gotten gret results and the bars are divided into squared sections so it's easier to break of and measure the amt that you need.


----------

